# IIS und Apache



## whoever (18. Juli 2007)

Ist es möglich, Apache und IIS gleichzeitig auf XP laufen zu lassen?
Ich habe die Ports von Apache von 80 auf 8080 und von 433 auf 80433 umgestellt, er lässt sich aber trotzdem nicht starten, wenn der IIS läuft.


----------



## Sinac (18. Juli 2007)

Generell sollte das kein großes Problem sein, mit welcher Meldung lässt sich der Apache denn nicht starten?


----------

